# Car Lineup on The Canadian



## Ajcobb (Nov 5, 2017)

I have seen the car lineup for The Canadian in fall and winter months, and assume that it always has the same basic configuration. What is the order, and number of each car type in peak season, when the train grows to 25-26 cars?

Sent from my iPhone using Amtrak Forum


----------

